# Wireless only on AC power

## sDoky

Hi, I have found out that I cannot connect to any wireless network unless I have my laptop connected to AC power. I have a thinkpad t420 with intel 

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)
```

 wireless card. What output should I post that could be even a little bit relevant?

```
sys-fs/udev-171-r5

sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1

net-misc/networkmanager-0.8.4.0-r2

net-wireless/iwl6005-ucode-17.168.5.3
```

little example of failure (running on battery)

```
[  783.120360] wlan0: authenticate with 48:5b:39:5f:bc:29 (try 1)

[  783.123133] wlan0: authenticated

[  783.123343] wlan0: associate with 48:5b:39:5f:bc:29 (try 1)

[  783.125957] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 48:5b:39:5f:bc:29 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  783.125960] wlan0: associated

[  783.160637] wlan0: deauthenticating from 48:5b:39:5f:bc:29 by local choice (reason=3)

[  783.197060] cfg80211: All devices are disconnected, going to restore regulatory settings

[  783.197065] cfg80211: Restoring regulatory settings

[  783.197073] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  785.245467] br0: no IPv6 routers present

```

little example of success (running on AC power) - everything that happened since connecting AC power

```
[  824.689790] ata1: hard resetting link

[  824.746794] thinkpad_acpi: unknown possible thermal alarm or keyboard event received

[  824.746798] thinkpad_acpi: unhandled HKEY event 0x6040

[  824.746800] thinkpad_acpi: please report the conditions when this event happened to ibm-acpi-devel@lists.sourceforge.net

[  824.747122] thinkpad_acpi: EC reports that Thermal Table has changed

[  824.850169] br0: port 1(qtap0) entering disabled state

[  824.852993] br0: port 1(qtap0) entering disabled state

[  824.997329] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[  825.000388] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[  825.000391] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[  825.000393] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[  825.020365] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[  825.020368] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[  825.020370] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[  825.030277] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  825.030326] ata1: EH complete

[  825.030443] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[  827.932101] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[  827.932107] ata2: EH complete

[  827.932863] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[  827.947073] EXT4-fs (sdb4): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[  828.003530] btrfs: use ssd allocation scheme

[  828.003535] btrfs: disabling disk space caching

[  828.065857] EXT4-fs (sdb4): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[  828.086940] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[  828.157267] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[  828.167619] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xf252a000-0xf252a3ff] (PCI address [0xf252a000-0xf252a3ff])

[  828.167630] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[  828.167650] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: restoring config space at offset 0xf (was 0x100, writing 0x10b)

[  828.167672] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2900000, writing 0x2900002)

[  828.167701] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

[  828.167707] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[  828.167711] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[  828.167720] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  828.167728] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  828.167743] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: hcd_pci_runtime_resume: 0

[  828.167748] usb usb1: usb auto-resume

[  828.167752] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: resume root hub

[  828.187582] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[  828.187595] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0507 change 0000

[  828.187615] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  828.187618] usb 1-1: usb auto-resume

[  828.213594] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  828.224559] usb 1-1: finish resume

[  828.224909] hub 1-1:1.0: hub_resume

[  828.225249] hub 1-1:1.0: port 3: status 0107 change 0000

[  828.225370] hub 1-1:1.0: port 4: status 0107 change 0000

[  828.225669] hub 1-1:1.0: port 6: status 0507 change 0000

[  828.225675] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reused qh ffff880211fc4c00 schedule

[  828.225677] usb 1-1: link qh256-0001/ffff880211fc4c00 start 1 [1/0 us]

[  828.225691] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  828.230049] usb 1-1.3: usb auto-resume

[  828.266603] usb 1-1.3: finish resume

[  828.271306] usb 1-1.4: usb auto-resume

[  828.307523] usb 1-1.4: finish resume

[  828.317861] usb 1-1.6: usb auto-resume

[  828.354476] usb 1-1.6: finish resume

[  828.363280] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[  828.373319] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xf2529000-0xf25293ff] (PCI address [0xf2529000-0xf25293ff])

[  828.373329] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[  828.373349] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: restoring config space at offset 0xf (was 0x100, writing 0x10a)

[  828.373372] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2900000, writing 0x2900002)

[  828.373400] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

[  828.373406] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[  828.373411] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[  828.373419] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[  828.373427] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  828.373442] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: hcd_pci_runtime_resume: 0

[  828.373447] usb usb2: usb auto-resume

[  828.373450] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: resume root hub

[  828.393274] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

[  828.393288] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1: status 0507 change 0000

[  828.393307] usb 2-1: usb auto-resume

[  828.393337] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  828.419287] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  828.430249] usb 2-1: finish resume

[  828.430560] hub 2-1:1.0: hub_resume

[  828.431524] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh ffff880211fc4880 schedule

[  828.431530] usb 2-1: link qh256-0001/ffff880211fc4880 start 1 [1/0 us]

[  828.431547] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  828.849847] wlan0: authenticate with 48:5b:39:5f:bc:29 (try 1)

[  828.851482] wlan0: authenticated

[  828.852658] wlan0: associate with 48:5b:39:5f:bc:29 (try 1)

[  828.855445] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 48:5b:39:5f:bc:29 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  828.855449] wlan0: associated

```

I would really like to know why is this happening. I have been messing around with udev, but I've reverted everything and it was just a coincidence I was running on battery the whole time I tried to know why I cannot connect to wireless network. (hence my post in the sticky "udev" thread in this forum)

I think it is power related, the wireless card either does not have enough current or voltage running on battery. (it definetely is not HW issue, since I've tried connecting to wireless network with windows and there wasn't even the slightest hint of failure)

EDIT: I have found that whenever I disconnect the AC power, "iwconfig wlan0" says "Power management: on" and with AC connected it says off, I've tried manually changing that and it does not help.

----------

## Robin45

I think there is no need of AC power to connect with a wireless system or wireless devices.As i have connected all my wireless security devices with my laptop and even i have lost the power i still get the alert on my laptop.I think you must check your LAN board i think it may have some problem.

----------

## sDoky

first of all: thank you for your reply

second: I have solved this issue like a year ago

third: I have like 3rd laptop since then

fourth: I should have marked this thread as "SOLVED" (but I was - still am - too lazy to write down the solution) - sorry for that

fifth: I do not recall how did I solve this issue - I think different kernel and different ucode-firmware package ... but who knows

----------

